# What kind of respirator do you use?



## dthayer (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello,

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this but it seemed the best fit...

I just dove into penturning a few weeks ago buying my lathe and setting up the shop.  So far I have completed something like 10 pens.

I spent much of the early evening this past Monday and Tuesday in the shop working on some pens that I'm getting ready for a craft fair at our church and was doing a lot of gluing with CA.  Those nights, I had some moderate allergic reactions (sneezing, sniffling, watering eyes, etc.).  Allergies are something that don't usually bother me so this was unusual for me.

The past two nights I haven't had a chance to get into the shop at all and, go figure, no allergy problems.  It's probably too soon to say for sure that the CA is the culprit (I didn't have any reactions when I made the other pens in the previous weeks), but it seems from the reading that I have done that it is something that can cause problems to otherwise "non-allergic" people.

So, I'm wondering what kind of respirators do you folks use.  I have been researching them and there are so many kinds and filters and cost ranges that it is all rather confusing.  If I decide I need something, I want to get the right thing! 

Thanks much in advance!!


----------



## larrystephens (Sep 25, 2015)

Definitely use a respirator. I use a trendnet helmet while turning and
sanding.  For fumes get a 3m with organic filter pods.

The sanding dust will creep up on you.  Never sand without a respirator.


----------



## MikeinSC (Sep 25, 2015)

3M with filters that can be replaced.


----------



## Magicbob (Sep 25, 2015)

I use a Resp-O-Rator


----------



## jcm71 (Sep 25, 2015)

3M PAPR


----------



## JimB (Sep 25, 2015)

Do you have a dust collector? You should use it when finishing so it draws the fumes away from you. If you don't have one you can use a shop vac. I had the same problem when I started turning. I took a one gallon milk jug, cut the bottom off and stuck my shop vac hose through the top. It worked great as a DC until I finally bought a real one.

I also use a 3M when gluing.


----------



## jsolie (Sep 25, 2015)

I just have one of those cheap half-mask ones from Harbor Freight.  It seals tight, and I don't smell CA (or accelerator or much of anything besides the inside of the respirator).  If I wear that while finishing pens, I don't have any adverse problems.  If I get in a hurry and hit something with accelerator without putting that mask on, it's usually not a fun evening.

Be sure to wear something that covers your eyes as well.  It's no fun getting fumes in them.


----------



## csr67 (Sep 25, 2015)

+1 to the dust collector. I was wearing a cartridge respirator for sanding and CA duties, but I still had issues. I recently installed a good DC and turning/finishing is about 10x more enjoyable now. As a plus, there's virtually no mess to clean up when I'm done.


----------



## dthayer (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks to all for the great responses!

I'll probably end up getting one of the 3M masks with "organic filter pods" (there seem to be numerous types of this -- anyone have a part number for what we need in wood/acrylic turning and finishing?).

@jsolie - I looked at the Harbor Freight version and I like the price but it basically says to throw away after heavy use and I think I'd like to be able to replace the cartridges as needed. Thanks for the suggestion!

@csr67 - I like your set up (I was just looking at a DC unit just like it in the Grizzly catalog)!  Once my bank account recovers from the shock of the new lathe (and everything else that goes along with this hobby  ), I'll probably get something like it.


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 25, 2015)

It depends.  I have an overhead air cleaner that runs most of the time I am in the shop and for an hour or so after I leave.  For pens I use a shop vac with the hose inlet less than an inch from the blank I am sanding.  The shop vac has an oneida dust deputy cyclone in line and a hepa filter so nothing gets back into the air.  For larger items I use the trend air shield pro as well.  If you are considering one of these make sure the plastic headband is black.  in my experience and many of the other forums I frequent the grey one has a habit of breaking.  My grey one broke, trend did replace it with the black one at no charge but you still wind up going without it until the new one arrives.   I've started turning larger bowls which are designed for use not show so I use an oil finish.  Found coating the item with the oil finish and wet sanding has a couple benefits.  No dust and it seems to sand easier.
I've never had a problem with CA fumes but if you are I would suggest an organic vapor type respirator such as this one.  http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=62067&cat=1,42207,42220
from Lee Valley.  It's the one I use when spraying solvent based finishes which isn't often any more as I switch to water based because they don't stink up the whole house.


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 25, 2015)

csr67 said:


> +1 to the dust collector. I was wearing a cartridge respirator for sanding and CA duties, but I still had issues. I recently installed a good DC and turning/finishing is about 10x more enjoyable now. As a plus, there's virtually no mess to clean up when I'm done.


Very Similar to my set-up except I'm using an old Craftsman 8 gallon shop vacuum hooked to that same lathe dust hood.  The old Shop Vacuum still "really sucks" big time and does a good job for me.


----------



## CaptainJane (Sep 26, 2015)

*Respirator*

Hi. My 2 cents. I started out building wood model ships. Many people use CA glue, and I was one of them. After an early hull planking session, when I went to bed that night, I thought I had a sudden severe case of pneumonia - my lungs were very gurgle-ey. Although I did not die, I found I have developed a severe allergy to CA glue. Well crap!

Fast forward to now, and my new penturning hobby. I love the CA finish, and wanted to use it, SO I researched and bought a *3M RUGGED COMFORT QUICK LATCH 1/2 FACE RESPIRATOR* - about $20 plus cartridges. A size Small is model number 6501QL, Medium 6502QL, and Large 6203QL. 

I bought a pack of dual purpose cartridges - *3M model 60926* - about $15. It is a P100 particulate/air filter on top of a Multi Gas Vapor cartridge - listed as Nuisance level organic vapors, and nuisance level acid gases. I can not smell any CA fumes, and cocobolo dust does not bother me the least - but I must wear a long sleeve shirt - don't ask how I know (big rash all over my arms).

I really like the Quick Latch feature, and it is the reason I chose this model. You just flip the latch under your chin, and the mask falls down from your mouth a few inches, allowing you to talk, drink, snack - - . When you are ready to go back to work, just flip the Quick Latch back under your chin, and you are back in business. 

I also wear ear muff hearing protection and safety glasses - and it does not seem too hot, and is in fact very comfortable. I end up wearing my protection pretty much the whole time I am in my little indoor shop. I also have a cyclone dust collector ($50) that fits to my shop vac - which is very noisy - hence the ear muffs. The cyclone/shop vac goes to my lathe, and keeps the place pretty dust free.

If you are thinking of going the respirator route, I highly recommend the 3M Quick Latch with the dual crtridge. You are worth it!


----------



## dthayer (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks to all for the great information!  I took advantage of the 3M sale Amazon had today and got myself the 1/2 face model with the quick release and the P100/organic vapor filters.  For one the sale happened when I needed it and not right after I bought something! :biggrin:


----------



## randyrls (Oct 2, 2015)

Dirk;  I will add something I didn't see above.  Exposure to CA fumes causes sensitivity and THE SENSITIVITY BECOMES WORSE WITH REPEATED EXPOSURE!  That means your symptoms will get worse as time goes on.  There are some here who cannot use CA because their reactions are so severe.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 2, 2015)

I use an Elipse, it has changeable cartridges and fit well so my glasses don't fog up. When gluing a use a small fan and turn it so it is drawing the air away from me so no fumes get to me.


----------

